Ask HN: What would you major in if you were an undergrad today? - szilardboy
======
privong
It would probably help to know why you're asking – people could give more
specific/tailored advice.

I my case, I would still have majored in physics. It provides a lot of good
fundamentals for problem-solving, including mathematical exposure,
programming, and critical thinking. There are ample paths for moving into
other fields from that if you don't end up enjoying physics itself or see
yourself wanting to pursue a graduate education.

------
elliekelly
I wouldn't go. I think a little determination + the internet is a more than
viable alternative and the savings would be significant.

------
Leary
If a top school - whatever floats your boat.

If not, CS/engineering>STEM>Econ/business>humanities>weird vocational majors.

------
epc
CS. Minored in it, but ran out of money to complete a degree. Basically
completed all coursework but senior thesis.

------
Eridrus
No regrets about being a CS major; still seems like a good choice.

------
gjvc
economics

